# Random Phone Photos



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

How to properly protect UF cable in a basement:






























How to properly ground a luminaire...... use green wires.











How to properly convert a recessed can to a flush-mount:










(I had to disconnect the cans' whip from the light's wires to take the shot)


----------



## Marcus (Mar 30, 2010)

480sparky said:


> How to properly ground a luminaire...... use green wires.


What is your standard colour got earth/ground wire?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Marcus said:


> What is your standard colour got earth/ground wire?



Green or green with one or more yellow stripes.

But those in the pix aren't for grounding. :no:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

480sparky said:


> Green or green with one or more yellow stripes.
> 
> But those in the pix aren't for grounding. :no:


 
lumineux vert ou vert foncé? 

( Light green or dark green ) for non grounding useage in your side ? :whistling2:

Merci,
Marc


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

The UF protection from physical damage is so you can use it to hang hangars on.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> lumineux vert ou vert foncé?
> 
> ( Light green or dark green ) for non grounding useage in your side ? :whistling2:
> 
> ...


non, verte ou rayée conducteur vert.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I found a vanity light to other day which had the ground bootleged off of the hot. The customer said he has gotten shocked off of it a couple of times.:laughing: I ended up rewiring the bathroom getting a cable with a EGC to properly ground the fixture.


----------

